# Idolomantis Diabolica Questions



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi

I am about to buy an I. diabolica hatchling. I just wanted to know if I needed a heat mat and what temperature/humidity I should keep it at. Also, about how big do they get, and, can males fly?

Thanks


----------



## Ian (Sep 24, 2005)

I would concentrate on growing it on first, than thinking about adult hood. They need to be kept at around 30c, and spray every day.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Ian.


----------

